# I feel helpless :(



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

I need to knw what's happening to my hamster...he seems weak and have lumps behind his hind legs and under his left front paw (it's causing him to walk with much effort).

He's eating and drinking, though now with difficulty as there are now a lump under his chin and feels as if his cheecks have something inside but there's nothing...

I can't take him to a vet, there aint small animal vets here. My hamster dusn't even have the strength to play, he keeps sleeping. I'm so worried and dnt even knw if he's in pain  I dnt knw what to do!


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

can you get pics or look up some pics off google to compare?


it might be an abcess in the cheek pouch too


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Carmez said:


> I need to knw what's happening to my hamster...he seems weak and have lumps behind his hind legs and under his left front paw (it's causing him to walk with much effort).
> 
> He's eating and drinking, though now with difficulty as there are now a lump under his chin and feels as if his cheecks have something inside but there's nothing...
> 
> I can't take him to a vet, there aint small animal vets here. My hamster dusn't even have the strength to play, he keeps sleeping. I'm so worried and dnt even knw if he's in pain  I dnt knw what to do!


Even though there is n't a small vet there.. many vets have studied all areaas and all are qualified to be able to administer help to you hamster.. It may be something simple that needs some anti biotics.. and any vets can work out the dosage..

Things like cysts etc.. whether it be on a dog or a hamster will still feel the same to a vet.. 
I really hope you take your hamster to the vets asap.. As from what you have said the hamster sounds like he does need the help of a vet.. x


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Acid said:


> can you get pics or look up some pics off google to compare?
> 
> Cyst
> 
> ...


Not nearly as big though...cud it be lymph related perhaps? since its behind is legs and in his "armpit"? The vets here will most probably kill my hamster wit dog or cat medicine, they really dnt CARE about small animals. Or theyll tell me to just put him down...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

To be honest it's sounds like he has a poor quality of life at the moment, it's worth the risk IMO they can not use dog/cat medicine (unless it's safe to use) or they can be reported and loose their right to treat animals

If he is sleeping and struggling then he may need help to pass over to rainbow bridge and as much as it hurts us it's better then keeping them on struggling everyday and getting worse  it's the hardest but best thing you can do sometimes


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Daynna said:


> To be honest it's sounds like he has a poor quality of life at the moment, it's worth the risk IMO they can not use dog/cat medicine (unless it's safe to use) or they can be reported and loose their right to treat animals
> 
> If he is sleeping and struggling then he may need help to pass over to rainbow bridge and as much as it hurts us it's better then keeping them on struggling everyday and getting worse  it's the hardest but best thing you can do sometimes


No offense but Im not giving up on my hamster because I can clearly see that he himself is holding on to his life and trying to get well. The vets here are uneducated about rodents. they just study cats,dogs and rabbits then they graduate and assume they can give same meds to the rodents which is going to kill them anyway. Try correcting then then they throw a know it all attitude towards you.

Ill stand by my hamster through this, im not putting him down when its obvious he's trying to stay alive. Hearing my voice instantly cheers him up and he's enjoying his fresh fruits and veggies.

He's been through a lot these past 2 months. What I need is advice and support, name me some wild plants I can feed him, don't tell me to kill my baby


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

People are trying to support you, just because it isn't what you want to hear, sorry but sometimes it is better to let go for *them*.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

There's no point people telling who everything will be ok when clearly your hamster is very ill. I don't really understand why you got pets if you don't have access to a vets?
Its unfair and quite frankly cruel to keep putting your pet through pain, sometimes you have to say enough is enough and just let them go.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

It's actually creul to keep him going when he's struggling to live

Just because you don't want to give up on him, you won't risk the vets who could help him (you actually have to agree to treatment btw) 

This isn't about you it's about your hamster being in pain, his quality of life getting worse. It's creul to prolong his life because you want it to. 

We never want to pts but it's best for the animal at the end of the day and every owner should want the best for them. 

Oh and if your vets use the wrong treatment then report them to the vetinary medical board. One of my own vet trained in SA worked there for nearly all of his life so there are great vets about there it's just finding them same as anywhere!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Carmez said:


> No offense but Im not giving up on my hamster because I can clearly see that he himself is holding on to his life and trying to get well. The vets here are uneducated about rodents. they just study cats,dogs and rabbits then they graduate and assume they can give same meds to the rodents which is going to kill them anyway. Try correcting then then they throw a know it all attitude towards you.
> 
> Ill stand by my hamster through this, im not putting him down when its obvious he's trying to stay alive. Hearing my voice instantly cheers him up and he's enjoying his fresh fruits and veggies.
> 
> He's been through a lot these past 2 months. What I need is advice and support, name me some wild plants I can feed him, don't tell me to kill my baby


Rodents will struggle on against all the odds. They are little fighters. Doesn't mean it's right to let them struggle. At some point his lumps WILL ulcerate, and then you will have no choice but to have him PTS, and he will be in a lot of pain. It is kinder to let him go now whilst he is still fairly comfortable. If you're worried about the vets putting him to sleep then ask for him to be anaethatised with gas before the injection. That way, he just goes to sleep and doesn't feel the needle. I'm going to agree with most on here that if he was my hamster, I would have him PTS before he is in extreme pain.

And I though I'd point out that you can give dog and cat medicines to rodents. My rats have had dog metacam, rabbit eye drops and injectable steroids. None of these are registered for use on rodents, and I had to sign a disclaimer to say that I wouldn't hold them responsible if there where any adverse effects, but they worked and my girls got better.


----------



## knakm (Oct 18, 2011)

this is so sad  (((hugs)))

i understand you do not want your hamster put to sleep when you can see tha it is struggling on but the hamster has no choice but to struggle on because it can't take itself to the vets, so it is not a choice it is making.

if it could go to the vet and either be made better or put to sleep and out of pain itself i think it would choose to do so, just as we would if we were in so much pain and struggling to live.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Can you not take your hamster to the regular vets? Please dont shoot me down in flames here but Ive always taken my hamsters and guinea pigs and rabbits to the same vets as my cats and dogs go to. Ive never known a vet specialise in smaller animals as opposed to cats and dogs. Could you not take your hamster anyway and see if they can do anything? 

I have to agree with everyone else though, it may end up being that the best thing for your hamster is to let him go. Devastating for you I know but better than leaving him to suffer xxxxx


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I would like to know what happened to the hammy  He didn't sound like he was in a good way.


----------

